# Whats so hot about women?



## devastated (Aug 12, 2010)

Girls, what do you find attractive in other girls?

guys feel free to join. whats attractive to you? what makes you like a woman? 

please list physical characteristics as well as any turn offs.

the reason i'm doing this thread is that i feel like no one will ever be attracted to me. I havent tried to put myself out there yet, but i want to make sure im in the best possible position for people to potentially like me, or at least give me a second glance. its superficial i know but looks seem to be quite important at least in initial attraction.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Usually having yourself put together helps a lot. So styled hair, some makeup, and a matching outfit will do wonders.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

beautiful smile


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Being comfortable in your own skin. I don't think I ever will be but I see it in other people everywhere I go and it draws me in.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

What attracts me superficially is a simple look without makeup or fancy hair, comfortable-looking (not overly tight) clothing. I guess maybe it's because I make personality assumptions that she'd be low-maintenance and easy to get along with based on that, or maybe because I like to keep things simple myself, or maybe because it shows confidence, or maybe just because all the artificial things women do to look "pretty" are weird.

As far as physical features, erm, I don't really keep track or try to deduce patterns, I just know it when I see it. Looking healthy is good obviously.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Physical characteristics: Unusual things like scars, but only if I already know the person can I be romantically or sexually attracted.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hoth said:


> What attracts me superficially is a simple look without makeup or fancy hair, comfortable-looking (not overly tight) clothing. I guess maybe it's because I make personality assumptions that she'd be low-maintenance and easy to get along with based on that, or maybe because I like to keep things simple myself, or maybe because it shows confidence, *or maybe just because all the artificial things women do to look "pretty" are weird.*


I agree. Women do some really bizarre things to themselves. Yesterday I saw a girl with long, super straight bleach-blonde hair and an orange face, wearing black leather leggings/trousers with a black tutu over the top, and a black leather jacket over all of that. I thought it looked really weird and kind of ugly but I'm sure a lot of guys would find her attractive.

I'm with you on the comfort thing. I think women look better when they're comfy and not constantly adjusting their clothing/pulling their trousers out of their bum/putting their boobs back into their top. :b


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Purely physical, right? 
Say... I turn the corner, look up and the first thought that comes to mind is "She's hot."

Long hair and how she looks in her clothing.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

In a physical sense:

The way they smell, the softness of their skin, their curves, their colours, their voices, the way they walk, everything.

I shoud also mention how unique they are. Like whatever features make them unique is often in my exprience what I find myself attracted to.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Someone interesting.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

devastated said:


> I havent tried to put myself out there yet, but i want to make sure im in the best possible position for people to potentially like me, or at least give me a second glance.


If a salesman asks me what i want, i will ask him what he has to offer.


----------



## herb the dolphin (Mar 26, 2010)

I can't really afford to be demanding, and I feel like a jerk going on and on about what I want in a girl. 

But the only thing that really turns me off is when they're putting too many boundaries up/making too many demands/expecting too much from me... or if they're too overtly sexual/trashy. On the other hand, if they're totally frigid, it's worse. But usually these girls behave that way because they're not interested in me, so....


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Being kind-hearted.


----------



## Shark Paranoia (Sep 23, 2010)

A great smile that gets me every time


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

everything about them


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

Basing it on pure physicalities, a female who looks well groomed. Neat hair, some light make-up to enchance her natural features, and heels. Shoes can work wonders with various types of outfits.  That plus perfume.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

A girl that takes care of herself physically and mentally, mature enough to not be annoying, high self-respect, curves on the body (esp. hips [omg]), I like feminine women (they way they walk and talk and smell), the "kung-foo grip" jk


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

^ "_If you were born really ugly like me_..." - Err, let me stop you right there. :roll


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm a female, to tell you the truth I don't like the word hot. To me I find females who are beautiful without any make up ten times more mesmerizing. You can still look hot without makeup, that is what clothing is all about. Someone can be hot by having that special thing about them, you just have to find it and know how to use it. 

I guess I ain't crazy about hotness :stu.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Even though i'm straight, i would probably say someone who is confident, something money can't buy. Not that i look remotely confident, but its just an observation.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Futures said:


>


haha, that chick is pretty damn funny! I find her humor intriguing actually.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

when they are not pampered and sheltered and have alot of life experience and real character. also if they are hard working and can take care of themselves.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Boobies.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Boobies.


*giggles*

Sorry, thought I'd see that come from a guy first...haha.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

alte said:


> yes.










[/URL]


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hoth said:


> What attracts me superficially is a simple look without makeup or fancy hair, comfortable-looking (not overly tight) clothing. I guess maybe it's because I make personality assumptions that she'd be low-maintenance and easy to get along with based on that, or maybe because I like to keep things simple myself, or maybe because it shows confidence, or maybe just because all the artificial things women do to look "pretty" are weird.
> 
> As far as physical features, erm, I don't really keep track or try to deduce patterns, I just know it when I see it. Looking healthy is good obviously.


I'm with you on this one. When a girl makes her self flashy and sparkly, I know what type of guys she's attracting. And that creates this competition, and I don't like being involved in that. It's all about comfort level when i'm attracted to a girl rather than how much skin or hair is altered artificially.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Boobies.


( . Y . ) :b


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I like women who aren't afraid to be unique. Unfortunately, back in the day when I was actively trying to talk to females, that usually meant they were way too smart for me.

So I guess I'd have to say that a female who just exudes nerdy "smartness" is very attractive to me. They catch my eye every time. They stand out in any crowd because they are the only ones who don't look like they're wearing a uniform. They often have an utterly natural simplistic look. Even if they wear makeup, they wear it intelligently in just such a way that it suits them perfectly. They keep it simple. They know they don't need the excess. Or do they? I don't know. Do nerdy women know how attractive they are or are they just the way they are and have no idea so many men find it so incredibly attractive?

I see so many "cookie cutter" women. I mean no offense but that's the best term I have for women who try so hard to fit in that they literally don't have any distinguishing characteristics. The world sorely needs individuality and that is why a unique woman is so beautiful.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Boobies.


I can't describe what's so good about boobies. Big ones small ones short ones tall ones, black, white, blue green and purple boobies all boobies are good boobies.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I like an ***, but a personality is cool also.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

breasts and a vagina are pretty good also.


----------



## isosohungy (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone with character will do it for me. Physical appearance can only go so far in terms of being in a relationship.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

youre hot if you happen to be kim or kelley deal 

fake tan with ugly makeup and peroxide blond is a turn off


----------



## Reptillian (Sep 8, 2010)

Turn-on: A girl who is physically strong, intelligent, attractive without any makeup. A girl who have an well formed athletic body with a lot of brain sure do turn me on. 
Turn-off:Too social, just doesn't seem bright, something just not right about her overall appearance that is a bit noticeable.

Allison Stokke body form is a very good example in terms of the body.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

^^^ I prefer mine to be on the softer side. Athletic is sure nice, but a cushioned sofa beats a wooden rocking chair any day.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

lazy calm said:


> youre hot if you happen to be kim or kelley deal
> 
> fake tan with ugly makeup and peroxide blond is a turn off


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Oh, they all have cooties.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I much prefer the tushes on women.


----------



## majrmsa (Aug 1, 2010)

From a physical standpoint- a woman's feet. The exposure of a woman's feet always gets my attention.


----------



## OneTimed (May 24, 2010)

I have an appreciation for a lot of different physical types for women. I can be really attracted to a fit girl with a slim body, but I also go crazy for a full-figured lady with nice curves, or a girl with an average sized body.

Pretty girls come in all shapes and sizes


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

IMO, I look at women two ways. One is simply an eye test. I like a lot of different features about women, there's no prominent feature that I specifically eye, it's how does all the pieces go together. I recently realized what truly makes me go ga-ga about a woman. It's demeanor, what they appear to be about.


----------

